# Royal morph help



## scotland1571 (Feb 19, 2008)

As title says need help to find out morph have picture with normal as well


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

thanks for the comparison shot - wish people would do this more often 

wicked Fire / Granite Fire / Black pastel Fire


----------



## scotland1571 (Feb 19, 2008)

It has a really light head what produces a wicked fire


----------



## ba1l3y76 (May 8, 2011)

A nice looking normal, I'll give you £50 for it:whistling2:


----------



## spiny tails (Apr 12, 2008)

stunning royal, I think Alan's narrowed it down enough for you, loving the granite markings :2thumb:


----------



## Taylor J (Feb 20, 2009)

I can tell you exactly what it is *as IT BELONGS TO ME !!!!! *

*(& you nearly got it right Alan, 2 genes!!!...stick in you'll get there !!)*

Courier Driver left it with you by mistake instead of the Pinstripe you should have received !!!

I have your address/mobile number & sent you a text & PM with all my contact details, so would appreciate if you could contact me, so I can pick my animal up ASAP...

Many thanks..

Steve..


----------



## Taylor J (Feb 20, 2009)

Better Picture to help you identify Alan: (no cheating by checking picture properties..use your eye !!)


----------



## nicole horsell (Aug 31, 2008)

firemon? or blackpastel sulfur


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

nicole horsell said:


> firemon?


 
Nope :whistling2:


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

*morph*

Ok here goes a black fire 

Paul


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

if i get it right do i win it lol


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

Nope and nope :lol2:

If it worked like that she would be all mine :flrt:


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

*morph*

ok i was so sure i got it then lol


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

*morph*

ok here we go a mystic fire


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

Madhouse5 said:


> ok here we go a mystic fire


hmmm






























Nope:lol2:


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

fuzzielady said:


> hmmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol thats not good


----------



## welshMorphology (Feb 16, 2008)

Can i play?
I know NOTHING about royal morphs.... but Pastel Cinnamon Fire- Bee??
lol... Please just humour me and let me win!


----------



## 8people (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm only a newb so this will be way out but still, all in the name of fun, aye?

But it doesn't look Fire to me, which seems a popular guess - Can't tell in the picture of the eyes but if they're green it would be an interesting Pastel example, otherwise possibly Vanilla?

Patternwise it looks quite cool, a bit like a Daisy or Granite. Daisy isn't really available yet from what I've seen. It's also a bit black pastel in the second picture put up (Love Gargoyles.)

Vanilla Granite or Vanilla Black Pastel I'd hazard a guess.
:blush:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

in my eyes, there can only be one other possible gene involved Steve
wasn't posted as an alternative, because i didn't think the OP would've had that kinda luck

EDIT - yep, thought so


----------



## nicole horsell (Aug 31, 2008)

alan1 said:


> in my eyes, there can only be one other possible gene involved Steve
> wasn't posted as an alternative, because i didn't think the OP would've had that kinda luck
> 
> EDIT - yep, thought so


what is it? and hope your snake is returned to you soon steve

richard


----------



## Taylor J (Feb 20, 2009)

As 8people correctly guessed


FEMALE BRASSBALL (vanilla blackpastel) & I'm just leaving now to pick her up..:2thumb:


----------

